# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  خاطرة لطالبات العلم

## أم علي طويلبة علم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد: 

يا طالبات العلم، يا وارثات النبيين والصديقين، يا حفيدات عائشة وحفصة وأم سلمة وأم الدرداء...
كتب الله لكم أن تنضموا إلى ركب طالبات العلم في وقت انصرفت فيه أخواتكن وصديقاتكن إلى مساعي شتى.

إنها لنعمة عظيمة أن يصطفيك الله من بينهن لتحملي الشمعة وتنيري الدرب، فخذي الكتاب بقوة، وإياك وبنيات الطريق.

من لي بمثل عائشة الصديقة بنت الصديق رضي الله عنها كانت مرجعا في زمنها للفتوى والحديث بما نالته من قربها من منبع التشريع نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم، حيث حفظت لنا كثيرا مما كان يحصل في بيته صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

النساء في زمننا تعددت حاجاتهم وكثرت استشكالاتهم، وقد يمنعهم الخجل الفطري أن يسألوا عن بعض ما أشكل عليهم لعدم من يفتيهن من النساء، فتضطر لاستفتاء الرجل في مسائل خاصة جدا مما يسبب الحرج لها وله. 
كليات الشريعة وأقسام الدراسات الإسلامية تخرِّج المئات من الطالبات سنويا فأينهم عن حاجات بنات جنسهن؟

أعلم أن المتميز منهن لا يبلغ ولا (٥٪)من إجمالي الخريجات فأين هذه النسبة؟
الأمة بحاجة لعلمك يا طالبة العلم فلا تبخلي بتوجيه ولا نصيحة ولا تعليم.

قد تقول بعض النساء: لست بأهل لأن أفتي، والسلف كانوا يتدافعون الفتيا.
أقول: نعم كانوا يتدافعونه في زمن كثر فيه العلماء، فالوجوب ساقط عنهم بقيام غيرهم به، أما الآن فالمتصدي قليل، والثقة من المتصدين هم الأقل، فالوجوب عيني على المستطيع والله المستعان.

قد تتعذر بعض النساء بقيامها بحقوق زوجها وأولادها وأنه يصعب عليها التفرغ للفتيا، فأقول: نعم هذا مراعى، وحقوق الأقربين أولى من حق الأبعدين، وبالإمكان الجمع بين الحقين، فيكون هناك رقم خاص للإفتاء تستقبل فيه الأسئلة كتابيا (بالواتس أو الرسائل النصية) وتجيب عليها في وقت فراغها فتكون قامت بالحقين ولم تضع الحق الواجب عليها.

أعلم أن هناك من طالبات العلم من بذلت نفسها لنفع أمتها، لكنهن قلة جدا في مقابل حاجات النساء. 

يا طالبة العلم زكّي علمك بنفعك لأمتك، ومن كان في حاجة أخيه كان الله في حاجته، والله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون أخيه، فإذا فرجتي عن مسلمة كربة بإجابة سؤالها فأبشري بتيسير الله لك، وليكن رائدك الإخلاص ومراقبة الله وخشيته، ومن علّم ما تعلم فتح الله عليه أبوابا من العلم والفهم لم تخطر له على البال.

هذه خاطرة أثارها موقف لمستفتية لم تجد من يفتيها من المفتيات، لم يكن الكلام فيها مرتبا منمقا، وهذا شأن الخواطر، عسى الله أن يبعث همة طالبات العلم من مراقدها وينفع بهن الأمة.

وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد والحمد لله رب العالمين





عبدالله الميمان

----------

